# VMware GPU acceleration for freeBSD



## AliM13 (Jul 16, 2022)

Hello.

How can I enable hardware acceleration on freeBSD 13 ? I installed xf86-video-vmware now I got full screen window but it doesn't have hardware acceleration.

when I look to the details section of my gnome(42) desktop , it shows "software rendering" in graphic section. everything is glitchy and no animation.

but for example in fedora, it shows SVGA 3D in graphic section and animations works.

I also tried to use vmgfx on freeBSD 12.3 stable but it is broken. according to their GitHub, it causes kernel panic and deprecated.


----------



## yuripv79 (Jul 16, 2022)

vmwgfx should not be "deprecated" as there are really no other options, but it needs a developer interested in making it work, yes.


----------



## AliM13 (Jul 16, 2022)

dsdqmhsx said:


> vmwgfx should not be "deprecated" as there are really no other options, but it needs a developer interested in making it work, yes.


well, it causes kernel panic. also the developer himself said he is not gonna maintain vmwgfx anymore.


----------

